
Earth Needs Fewer People to Beat the Climate Crisis, Scientists Say - harambaebae69
https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/population-control-critical-part-climate-150004993.html
======
Bostonian
A contrasting viewpoint that I agree with is

[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-14/want-t...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-14/want-
to-help-fight-climate-change-have-more-children) Want to Help Fight Climate
Change? Have More Children Don’t feel guilty about bringing children into a
warming world. Be hopeful that they can help solve the problem. By Tyler Cowen
Bloomberg March 14, 2019, 10:00 AM EDT

